# 98 chevy 2500 a dependable truck?



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey guys, I was wondering how many of you plow with 2500 350 powered chevy pickups with automatics. Im looking at picking up a 98 but im not sure if they are dependable trucks? Anyone run these?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

itzkcatz;408801 said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering how many of you plow with 2500 350 powered chevy pickups with automatics. Im looking at picking up a 98 but im not sure if they are dependable trucks? Anyone run these?


i know someone with a 96 that has 167000 on it and still pulls his boat and goes to work. or it could be a 97. somewhere around there. getting a little rust on it but other than that.......


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a 98 k1500 with a 350/auto with 150,600 on it. I put in a new radiator and alternator last week, besides those so far so good.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Best truck for the money, IMO. I wouldn't drive anything else. Right now I've got a diesel, but the overall design of the late 90s trucks is phenomenal. Great ride, long lasting trucks that take a beating. I also still have a soft spot for the 73-87 style, if you could keep them from rotting away they were unbeatable.
Don't let anyone tell you the IFS isn't strong enough. These guys driving the live axle frontends are still spouting the same tired crap they came up with in 88. Live axles are strong, if you like dinosaur technology and a lousy ride. My 10 year old truck still has the orignal front axles with 157k miles. How many Super Duties have trouble free front axles? They need balljoints every 30k for crying out loud. BTW, my balljoints are original too.
In 98 you had a couple 2500s to choose from. The 8 lug should maybe possibly probably have a 4l60e or 4l80e. 6 lug 2500 is essentially a half ton truck, either a 700r4 or 4l60e trans. Wait you, you said 350, probably a 700r4. Dont plow in OD, watch the temps (gauge is a must) and change the fluid regularly.

You have to do pretty bad things to a 350 before you can hurt it.
Go for it. Great trucks.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

If that thing has a 350 5.7l under the hood. I can guarantee that truck will go 250,000 to 300,00 as long as it has had regular maintenance.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

ive got a 99 obs 2500 with the 350 its been a good truck i dont have a plow on it yet but i hope to in the next couple years.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Detroitdan;408853 said:


> Don't let anyone tell you the IFS isn't strong enough. These guys driving the live axle frontends are still spouting the same tired crap they came up with in 88. Live axles are strong, if you like dinosaur technology and a lousy ride.
> 
> In 98 you had a couple 2500s to choose from. The 8 lug should maybe possibly probably have a 4l60e or 4l80e. 6 lug 2500 is essentially a half ton truck, either a 700r4 or 4l60e trans. Wait you, you said 350, probably a 700r4. Dont plow in OD, watch the temps (gauge is a must) and change the fluid regularly.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We bought a 2500 8 lug new in 98 and it's been a work truck since new. It has been a great truck, a little front end work and a few sets of brakes. It has the original trans and I always plowed in OD.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Which trans the truck is equipped with will depend on the GVWR...

7700lbs and under = 4L60E

8600lbs = 4L80E


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I didn't realize they had done away with the 700 that long ago. Of course, since I did know the 4l60 replaced it, I guess I should have figured that out.
I've only heard legitimate IFS complaints when people run huge rubber and overstress the CV shafts with too much torque and too much altered CV angle. I've only seen Dana 60 offered in 1 tons, the 3/4 tons only had a slightly improved version of the Dana 44 in the half ton. I've broken some 3/4 ton 44s before, and who hasn't broken a half ton Dana 44? The more I think about it, this current truck has held up better than any one truck I've ever owned, and I've plowed and wheeled a lot of GM trucks.
Without questioning the strength of the Dana 60, I wonder if they would last as long as mine has with no maintenance. I know my 3/4 Dana 44 needed axle u-joints every winter, ball joints about every other.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

B&B;409155 said:


> Which trans the truck is equipped with will depend on the GVWR...
> 
> 7700lbs and under = 4L60E
> 
> 8600lbs = 4L80E


What if you're between 7700 and 8600lbs? Must have a 4L70E!
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
That was a joke.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

my 1999 2500 OLD BODY STYLE has a 350 and 4L80E. My tranny shop said using OD while towing is ok with a 4L80E but its NOT OK with a 4l60e. 

110,000 miles
tranny at 92,---
rear differental at 102---
intake gaskets at 103---
all in all... i think its a great truck!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I had a 94 GMC Sierra 2500 4x4 8 lug 350 with the 4L80E in it. When i got the truck, it had 140k on it with all original components. I strapped a 7.5 ft Meyer plow, dual exhaust, 3 inch body lift, and 285 BFGoodrich a/t's on some new alloy wheels. That truck was a friggin snow plowing machine. Never got stuck, and plowed frequently in 2wd. In the summer I did some landscaping with it and ALOT of offroading. Never broke or left me stranded anywhere for any reason. I got rid of it early last year after 3 yrs of plowing and beating it basically. Had a little over 200k on it then, no rust and still ran like a champ. Only repairs were oil pan, valve cover gaskets, brakes and new ball joints, u joints, and some other minor front end stuff. All in all it was an awesome truck. So yes, a 98 K2500 is a fine truck


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Detroitdan;409186 said:


> I didn't realize they had done away with the 700 that long ago. Of course, since I did know the 4l60 replaced it, I guess I should have figured that out.
> I've only heard legitimate IFS complaints when people run huge rubber and overstress the CV shafts with too much torque and too much altered CV angle. I've only seen Dana 60 offered in 1 tons, the 3/4 tons only had a slightly improved version of the Dana 44 in the half ton. I've broken some 3/4 ton 44s before, and who hasn't broken a half ton Dana 44? The more I think about it, this current truck has held up better than any one truck I've ever owned, and I've plowed and wheeled a lot of GM trucks.
> Without questioning the strength of the Dana 60, I wonder if they would last as long as mine has with no maintenance. I know my 3/4 Dana 44 needed axle u-joints every winter, ball joints about every other.


Dana 60's aint invulnerable either. I've torn out an axleshaft plowing... I think the joint failed first and left the yokes banging into each other. Those "Sealed For Life" joints are sealed for a very short life..... 

Aren't the Dana 44's the same, regardless of 1/2 or 3/4 ton application? (With the exception of the knuckles out I mean). In terms of strength, the Chevy 10 bolt is slightly stronger than a Dana 44, I think it had to do with pinion bearing diameter. Neither is extremely heavy duty, but with proper care they usually live a long life too.

Personally, I've never had an independant front ended 4x4 truck, so I cant comment from experience on breakdowns of that nature.

I will say in my opinion, it is hard to beat the OEM parts (as in, U-joints, ball joints, etc). It seems once you have to replace them once, you seem to be doing it regularly. Good aftermarket parts are hard to find. I replace with OEM whenever possible.

That being said, I still seem to kill a set of Spicer u-joints in the driveshafts of my trucks, every year... but I think the powertrax is a likely culprit there.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

> Aren't the Dana 44's the same, regardless of 1/2 or 3/4 ton application? (With the exception of the knuckles out I mean).


 Absolutly...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Detroitdan;409187 said:


> What if you're between 7700 and 8600lbs? Must have a 4L70E!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


4L60E and a half Dan


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a 1994 2500 6 lug w/ the 350 and a 4spd+OD I sold the truck with 230,000 miles on it and its still running strong with the guy I sold it to. He plows for the same guy I do. Hes thinking about selling it and if I could afford to buy it back I would in a heartbeat. That was the funnest truck I ever owned. I love my 8.1L/ally but there is nothing like driving a truck with a stick.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

firstclasslawn;409188 said:


> my 1999 2500 OLD BODY STYLE has a 350 and 4L80E. My tranny shop said using OD while towing is ok with a 4L80E but its NOT OK with a 4l60e.


I have the wonderful 60e, should I plow and tow in 3rd then?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Actually the Dana 44s aren't all the same. The center section is, the carrier and differential gears are probably completely interchangeable, but the Dana 44 3/4 ton has a slightly larger diameter axleshaft, in addition to bigger knuckles and brakes. But no where near as big as the 60 axleshafts.
Which reminds me, I broke a u-joint in the left front axleshaft on my 81 K20 Dana 44, the joint fell apart and the yoke dropped far enough to catch the top of the lower balljoint. Stopped the truck dead in it's tracks and threw me out against the seatbelt pretty hard. I was barely moving when it happened, I can only imagine what would have happened if I was up to speed. Took some headscratching for a minute to figure out how I was going to move the truck out of the road with the wheel locked up tight. Then I realized all I had to do was unlock the hubs.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Detroitdan;409324 said:


> Actually the Dana 44s aren't all the same. The center section is, the carrier and differential gears are probably completely interchangeable, but the Dana 44 3/4 ton has a slightly larger diameter axle shaft, in addition to bigger knuckles and brakes. .


 Dan, I don't mean to doubt your knowledge but on the 44's, only the brake caliper brackets, the inner wheel bearing, sometimes the spindle (2 different versions, but only on the 3/4 ton), and of course the brakes themselves are different between a 1/2 and 3/4 ton 44. Other than that, they are identical. They both use the same Spicer 297X axle U-joint and both share the same 1.31 dia 30 spline inner axle shaft and the same 19 spline outer stub shaft, ball joint's and locking hubs. However, the early trucks (pre '73) did use a smaller/weaker axle and U-joint which is the 260X Spicer joint.


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

got a 92 chevy with 350 long bed ext cab god does it suck for resi. but man you cant even tell you are pushing anything, the suspension is pretty beefed up though


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Huh, that goes agains the way I remember it. Unless maybe I'm thinking of Corporate ten bolts? My memory has gotten a lottle foggy in my advanced age. But I thought sure I learned it that way when I built a 79 GMC 1/2 ton into a Silverado 3/4 ton. Total frame off, complete running gear swap, body and paint with a hot 350 sitting on 35s. Man I miss that truck. I used to do a lot of breaking and swapping and had various driveline misadventures back in my SFA GM days...
Anyway, thank you for pointing out my mistake, if I am in fact wrong.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Detroitdan;409370 said:


> Huh, that goes agains the way I remember it. Unless maybe I'm thinking of the corprate 10 bolts?
> Anyway, thank you for pointing out my mistake, if I am in fact wrong.


The 10 bolt axles are 28 spline verses 30 for the Dana 44,...so maybe that is what your thinking of Dan....no harm, no foul.


----------

